# POLL: COKE vs. PEPSI



## locker (Aug 18, 2013)

On a hot and humid day a nice cold soda can just hit the spot.
so feel free to post your favorite soft drink


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

My dad works for coke so obviously my vote is going to be biased.  What about dr. pepper though?  lol.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 18, 2013)

I took the pepsi challenge at school, and I chose pepsi. Plus coke is too fizzy for me.


----------



## locker (Aug 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> My dad works for coke so obviously my vote is going to be biased.  What about dr. pepper though?  lol.



I think both companies can sell Dr.Pepper bt IDK


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

No, Dr. pepper is their own, independent company.


----------



## Suicune (Aug 18, 2013)

Coke. I like the taste better. It tastes sweeter to me..


----------



## Horus (Aug 18, 2013)

Dr. Pepper is definitely the best but Coke is eons better than that scum water from Africa called Pepsi. Coke also has the best diet soda, Coke Zero.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

Dr. pepper is more unhealthy than coke, just so you know (I really despise Dr. Pepper).


----------



## locker (Aug 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Dr. pepper is more unhealthy than coke, just so you know (I really despise Dr. Pepper).


LOL


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

I love how people are like "Coke has good diet soda".

Diet soda is terrible for you.



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> No, Dr. pepper is their own, independent company.



Which is owned by the Coca-Cola Company is Europe only.

Coke, to me, just is bland.


----------



## Horus (Aug 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I love how people are like "Coke has good diet soda".
> 
> Diet soda is terrible for you.



You try breaking down sugar without a pancreas.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

Where I live they're two separate companies.  Don't know why you think that, lol


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

Horus said:


> You try breaking down sugar without a pancreas.



Allow me to tell you why diet soda is bad.

http://rt.com/usa/diet-soda-teeth-meth-963/

http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/diet-soda-fattening-study-says

http://healthyliving.msn.com/health-wellness/7-side-effects-of-drinking-diet-soda

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/07/10/diet-soda-health-problems/2507219/

http://authoritynutrition.com/why-is-diet-soda-bad-for-you/

I think that should be good enough >.>


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

Dude.  It's syrup, sugar, and water.  All soda is bad for you if you drink it too much.  So what?  Are you trying to say you shouldn't at least have one can a week?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Dude.  It's syrup, sugar, and water.  All soda is bad for you if you drink it too much.  So what?  Are you trying to say you shouldn't at least have one can a week?



I'm saying *diet* soda is bad. Just diet.

And I'm just criticizing the way people like coke more.

I literally have four 2 liter bottles of soda in my fridge, and I'm constantly drinking it. I have no problem with soda >.>


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Aug 19, 2013)

Now, the next logical question: is it POP or SODA?


Answer: Pop. Because reasons.

And don't say "soda pop," that is such a lame cop-out.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

@Oath2order: Different sodas only have minor differences in taste.  You can post all the sources and stuff, but I've been to an actual factory, and my dad works in the marketing business of it.  Not many people know more about soda than me.  But whatever makes you happy, I guess.


EDIT: It's soda all the same.  Who the crap cares?  lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoa now, no need to get antsy people.



Also coke master race.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Whoa now, no need to get antsy people.
> 
> 
> Also coke master race.



Gallows we can't be friends anymore.

>.>

<.<


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Whoa now, no need to get antsy people.
> 
> 
> 
> Also coke master race.




Unfortunately people are going to start being antsy and we'll end up in a soda debate.  - Goes to different thread -

EDIT: This is my fave soda!  That soda is bad because ___ and ___.
Well I don't care about either of your soda faves.  This is mine.

You get the point..


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm saying *diet* soda is bad. Just diet.
> 
> And I'm just criticizing the way people like coke more.
> 
> I literally have four 2 liter bottles of soda in my fridge, and I'm constantly drinking it. I have no problem with soda >.>



Any soda, diet or not is bad for you. I don't drink any~


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Any soda, diet or not is bad for you. I don't drink any~



Exactly my point.  If you don't want the results, then don't drink it.  Finally someone who understands sodas like I do.

@Pumpkin: Lolz.  - Tries not to say soda pop on purpose -

Hey, want some soda pop?

- laughs forever - I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself.  Eh heh.  Comedy gold.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Exactly my point.  If you don't want the results, then don't drink it.  Finally someone who understands sodas like I do.



Do you prefer water? By any chance?

I very seldom find people that prefer water over carbonated drinks.

;__;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course I do.  Water is the original drink in the world.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 19, 2013)

Pepsi, only not regular... but Throwback.


----------



## Horus (Aug 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Allow me to tell you why diet soda is bad.






Spoiler: YOU DON'T GET ME AT ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## locker (Aug 19, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Now, the next logical question: is it POP or SODA?
> 
> 
> Answer: Pop. Because reasons.
> ...


some ppl here in the south call it soda pop


----------



## beffa (Aug 19, 2013)

COKE! Pepsi tastes so weird to me. Tastes sorta flat.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 19, 2013)

Pepsi, but I seriously think that Pepsi and Coke taste exactly the same.


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2013)

we were discussing this in class about 2 or 3 weeks back and I was going to make a poll but too lazy, glad you made one.
anyway, I prefer pepsi.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 19, 2013)

I vote Cola, the taste is more appealing to me.. especially cherry -drool-


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2013)

I prefer coke! And I love the taste of Cherry Cola~


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 19, 2013)

Coke!

Pepsi always tasted like stale Coca Cola to me.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 19, 2013)

I rarely ever drink soda, but when I do I go for Coke


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

My mum only buys Coke so...


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2013)

Pepsi (Max) on it's own. Coke with alcohol.


----------



## Joey (Aug 19, 2013)

Coke.

I never drink Pepsi


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

Pepsi taste like watered down Coke, I prefer Coke.


----------



## Phytoceramides123 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Phytoceramides*

Every person that feels good, without experiencing any difficulties can consider as healthy. But of course being healthy is not just that you have to make sure every part of your body is working well.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2013)

Dr. Pepper master race, flithy Coke and Pepsi peasants.

Joking aside, I'll pick a nice cool Coke over a Pepsi nine times out of ten. That one time I'll probably have a hankering for it because I've gotten bored of coke.


----------



## Joshaluke (Aug 19, 2013)

I've always been more of a coke person. Pepsi will do if I have to, but coke has a better flavor.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 19, 2013)

Pepsi all the way! I'm glad it's served in my college :3


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 19, 2013)

Both taste the same to me. Just like my mom says, the only difference is the name.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 19, 2013)

coke all the way <3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

I choose Dr. Pepper! Hahahaha!

But since it's between Coke and Pepsi, I'll pick Coke. Because Cherry Coke has always been my #1!


----------



## salarian (Aug 20, 2013)

For some reason, I don't like Coke uwu
Idk, it kind of makes my teeth feel weird.
I wonder if it's particularly high in acid (it probably is).


----------



## AllisonCypress (Aug 20, 2013)

I have to agree that Coke is better!  Pepsi tastes a little sweeter to me.  But our mom loves Coke, so I guess I got some of that from her, too.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 20, 2013)

Mikey just wants his damn Pepsi...


----------



## Bones (Aug 20, 2013)

Only difference I've noticed is that Pepsi is a bit sweeter than Coke, which can be nice for some.

So eh. Pepsi I guess - since I only drink pop whenever we order pizza, which is rarely.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll sometimes accidentally use 'Coke' as a universal term for sodas, so I guess I'll go with that.
I probably wouldn't be able to taste the difference between the two, though.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 20, 2013)

I actually like coke and pepsi pretty much equally.
If it was a choice between pepsi or vanilla coke, on the other hand, vanilla coke would win hands down.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 20, 2013)

Never mind that I don't drink soda... I love me some Sierra mist.

;_; Only once in a while~


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Never mind that I don't drink soda... I love me some Sierra mist.
> 
> ;_; Only once in a while~




:0 Traitor!  Jk.  I drink sprite zero at least once a week.  - Sigh - lol


----------



## locker (Aug 23, 2013)

my fave soda is Mellow Yellow i drink 1 btl a day


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 24, 2013)

To be honest, I choose either one depending on what's available and my mood at the time. That being said, if it was a choice between Pepsi Max or Coke Zero, I would have to go with the former, as I find the latter tastes horrible.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 24, 2013)

Yuck, neither.  I don't drink much soda but the rare time I do it has to be Fresca or Brio only.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 24, 2013)

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 24, 2013)

Coca-Cola all the way baby.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 25, 2013)

Only voted Coke because Dr. Pepper (the obvious best) wasn't an option.  Coke far outshines Pepsi. Yuck.  XS


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 25, 2013)

Which one has Sprite? *looks it up* Coke? I guess I'll go with Coke then.

If we're talking about both sodas on their own? Ew. Neither I only drink Sprite, 7up, Or Ginger Ale.


----------



## Clement (Aug 25, 2013)

Well I no longer drink soda, but from what I remember Pepsi was better IMO.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 25, 2013)

I actually like Pepsi better. People have been saying it has more of a "watered down taste", which is probably why I like it more. I actually put water in most juice when I drink it...


----------



## Jhud (Aug 26, 2013)

I used to be addicted to Coke and since that Pepsi started tasting like a dish detergent to me. But now I drink only Dr Pepper, though everything where I live tastes different since Coke in Poland has like four times less sugar and Dr Pepper has even less... Coke from Belgium was heavenly, but from Germany... Eww.


----------



## eruniban (Aug 27, 2013)

oh ya Coke


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

Coke - I can't stand Pepsi for some reason x.x


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 27, 2013)

Neither. Melon soda. Japan has made me addicted to it. 

If I have to choose, I like Pepsi more if it's the Throwback kind. If it's not, then I prefer Coke a bit more.


----------



## Link32 (Aug 27, 2013)

Coke


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2013)

Coke, Pepsi feels...watered down somehow.


----------



## locker (Sep 2, 2013)

bump


----------



## Sarauh (Sep 3, 2013)

I never really drink fizzy drinks, but i like coke better. c;


----------



## Brookridge (Sep 3, 2013)

Seems like whenever you ask for one at a restaurant they ask if its okay to give the other one, its like trying to put a usb into a computer. ._.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2013)

Brookridge said:


> Seems like whenever you ask for one at a restaurant they ask if its okay to give the other one, its like trying to put a usb into a computer. ._.



Certain restaurants only serve certain drinks.  Dr. Pepper, Coca Cola, and Pepsi all own their selves and other drinks, while they compete against each other.


----------



## demoness (Sep 3, 2013)

Some restaurants serve certain products because of the contract with the company providing the fountain system service, which may have been chosen by the business owner due to contract cost, availability, or a myriad of other things.  I assume you are asked as to not mislead the customer who specifically requested a certain beverage the restaurant cannot by contract provide/does not have on hand/does not supply.  This is directed at Brookridge.

I haven't touched much soda since I was 14, but when I did, I usually preferred Pepsi, as my father was a Pepsi employee and probably ingrained that in my head.  If I touch soda at all, it is usually clear or root beer soda.  I'm usually drinking water or juice.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2013)

Agent Kite said:


> Some restaurants serve certain products because of the contract with the company providing the fountain system service, which may have been chosen by the business owner due to contract cost, availability, or a myriad of other things.  I assume you are asked as to not mislead the customer who specifically requested a certain beverage the restaurant cannot by contract provide/does not have on hand/does not supply.  This is directed at Brookridge.
> 
> I haven't touched much soda since I was 14, but when I did, I usually preferred Pepsi, as my father was a Pepsi employee and probably ingrained that in my head.  If I touch soda at all, it is usually clear or root beer soda.  I'm usually drinking water or juice.




Which is what I said above already.  -_-...


I know that because my dad works for Coca Cola.  Pepsi tastes horrible imo.


----------



## demoness (Sep 3, 2013)

You weren't as clear regarding _why_ it is that they only use certain drinks nor did you go into detail, which is what I elaborated on.  I wasn't patronizing your post nor correcting it, but merely piggybacking off of it.  I suspected you already knew, because I read the thread prior, which is why I directed my post at someone else.  I'm not sure what has you perturbed.  In any case, I apologize if my intent was unclear.


----------



## Elliot (Sep 3, 2013)

water, hoes :3


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2013)

Agent Kite said:


> You weren't as clear regarding _why_ it is that they only use certain drinks nor did you go into detail, which is what I elaborated on.  I wasn't patronizing your post nor correcting it, but merely piggybacking off of it.  I suspected you already knew, because I read the thread prior, which is why I directed my post at someone else.  I'm not sure what has you perturbed.  In any case, I apologize if my intent was unclear.




I've been 'piggybacked' off of like, five times in the past month.  Not even going to argue this time, even though someone should have been able to understand my point without me 'elaborating'.  I would rather make tons of short and to the point posts than a handful of long ones that restate the thesis.  Apology accepted though.

On-Topic: As for the best, even though I like Coca Cola the most, Dr. Pepper is clearly better than both of them in terms of sales and service.


----------



## locker (Sep 10, 2013)

well Coke is my Fav and Mellow Yellow is my FAVORITE soda pop lol


----------



## mewzy (Sep 10, 2013)

Pepsi, all day errday. I like Fanta orange too or crush


----------



## Exty (Sep 11, 2013)

I like pepsi more, it's sweeter and seems to feel a little less fizzy, even though I don't like soda that much in general. I'm like two and get Hi-C basically every chance I get, I don't even care.


----------



## gillynomad (Sep 11, 2013)

Prefer Coke to pepsi, although Diet Coke, for me is more refreshing. Although the cafe's I go to only sell Pepsi so I stick to the orginal pepsi, not keen on max or the diet pepsi


----------



## Thunder (Sep 11, 2013)

I haven't had pepsi in awhile since my family seems to prefer coke, but from what I remember I preferred pepsi.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 11, 2013)

I prefer pepsi. But that might be because there's a KFC round the corner so I have Pepsi a lot.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 11, 2013)

pepsi tastes nicer!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2013)

Coke, when they're not using high fructose corn syrup, rather, actual sugar!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 11, 2013)

Suicune said:


> Coke. I like the taste better. It tastes sweeter to me..



Pepsi is actually sweeter.


----------



## suede (Sep 11, 2013)

I live on Pepsi Max


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 11, 2013)

Well considering that Coke is more of a well known and timeless brand than Pepsi, I think most people will prefer it. I don't really mind myself. I'll happily drink both... 

...at the same time.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Pepsi is actually sweeter.




The original glass-bottled coca cola is way sweeter than Pepsi.  Don't agree?  My dad is a Marketing Manager and has worked for them for 11 years.  They put cane sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup in those old-fashioned bottles.  Beats Pepsi sweet-wise by a landslide.  Regular coke cans you're right though.  Just my two cents.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it weird that I like diet Pepsi products the best? They taste MORE sweet is a good way that doesn't make it too sweet. Ordinary Pepsi products are almost bitter to me for some reason... Coke is fine but diet coke products? YUCK.

Also, to add onto this, I like my soda slightly flat because it is way too fizzy when it is poured right from the bottle, and it takes away from the flavor in my opinion.

Weirdest soda drinker on the planet, I know. Voting Pepsi when I get a chance to use the computer later because I can't see the poll on the mobile site.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Is it weird that I like diet Pepsi products the best? They taste MORE sweet is a good way that doesn't make it too sweet. Ordinary Pepsi products are almost bitter to me for some reason... Coke is fine but diet coke products? YUCK.
> 
> Also, to add onto this, I like my soda slightly flat because it is way too fizzy when it is poured right from the bottle, and it takes away from the flavor in my opinion.
> 
> Weirdest soda drinker on the planet, I know. Voting Pepsi when I get a chance to use the computer later because I can't see the poll on the mobile site.





Pepsi isn't sweeter than old-fashioned coca cola.  See my last post a page ago and look at the poll results when you get a chance if you don't believe me.  Are you people blind or something?  I just slammed facts in your face!  The only reason modern Pepsi tastes sweeter than modern coke is because they probably haven't tried the cane sugar glass-bottled cokes anymore.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 11, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Pepsi isn't sweeter than old-fashioned coca cola.  See my last post a page ago and look at the poll results when you get a chance if you don't believe me.  Are you people blind or something?  I just slammed facts in your face!  The only reason modern Pepsi tastes sweeter than modern coke is because they probably haven't tried the cane sugar glass-bottled cokes anymore.



Dude why are you getting so worked up about a fizzy drink?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

Hallie said:


> Dude why are you getting so worked up about a fizzy drink?




I'm not getting worked up about it, I'm trying to open up people's minds and possibly change their opinions.  How come every time I post my opinion people think I'm getting worked up about it?  Learn about something before you make assumptions, honestly, I wish more people knew that.  I don't understand.  How are you supposed to know if I'm worked up about it or not anyway?  This is the internet.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 11, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm not getting worked up about it, I'm trying to open up people's minds and possibly change their opinions.  How come every time I post my opinion people think I'm getting worked up about it?  Learn about something before you make assumptions, honestly, I wish more people knew that.



Probably because you sometimes come off as quite agressive. I'm sorry I didn't realise you were trying to 'open up people's minds' to the amount of sugar in fizzy drinks...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

Hallie said:


> Probably because you sometimes come off as quite agressive. I'm sorry I didn't realise you were trying to 'open up people's minds' to the amount of sugar in fizzy drinks...




I still don't understand how someone seems aggressive on the internet, unless you can see them.  This is off-topic now anyway.  This is called COKE VS. PEPSI, not make assumptions about how people might be acting thread.

On-Topic: Although I don't like saying it, it's true that Dr. Pepper is better than both Coke and Pepsi.  I can't disagree with you people that say it's good.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 11, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I still don't understand how someone seems aggressive on the internet, unless you can see them.  This is off-topic now anyway.  This is called COKE VS. PEPSI, not make assumptions about how people might be acting thread.



Ok yeah, just want point out that you started the assumptions - 'are you people blind or something?'. Kindof rude. But yeah, back on topic, I like pepsi because I think it tastes sweeter and less acidic, somehow


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

Hallie said:


> Ok yeah, just want point out that you started the assumptions - 'are you people blind or something?'. Kindof rude. But yeah, back on topic, I like pepsi because I think it tastes sweeter and less acidic, somehow




I wasn't trying to sound 'rude' or 'aggressive'.  You're entitled to posting what you want and your opinions aren't you?  Well so am I.  I'll say it again and leave this thread since people easily forget this, everyone is entitled to their own opinion _and_ how they want to back it up.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 11, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I wasn't trying to sound 'rude' or 'aggressive'.  You're entitled to posting what you want and your opinions aren't you?  Well so am I.  I'll say it again and leave this thread since people easily forget this, everyone is entitled to their own opinion _and_ how they want to back it up.


... I can't believe how hypocritical you are! You're the one who started having a go at people when they said their opinion on the drink! I see trying to rationalise with you is hopeless, I'm outta here.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

Hallie said:


> ... I can't believe how hypocritical you are! You're the one who started having a go at people when they said their opinion on the drink! I see trying to rationalise with you is hopeless, I'm outta here.




At least I don't reply with something off-topic.  This was being normally discussed back and forth until you began to change the subject from the drinks in general.  I'm done trying to rationalize with people like you, later.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 11, 2013)

Dude what is your issue with accusing people of going off topic? This is not off topic, this is how you debate things (well, you're not actually debating. You're just throwing your opinion around and demanding everyone change theirs to agree with yours. You're debating wrong). If you want someone to agree with everything you post, you're on the wrong internet. That's not how this one works.

Also, just because the poll has coke winning does not mean that everyone in the world likes coke more than Pepsi. It also doesn't mean coke is better than Pepsi, or that coke tastes better than Pepsi. It means that out of the 90 people who have voted in this poll, 56 of them prefer coke over Pepsi. That is all it tells us. Your poll's evidence is circumstantial at best. There are 20,045 members on this forum with 4,787 active, and the world's population is over 7 _billion_. Just because a majority of 90 people on a forum about a life simulation game prefer coke, it does not mean that the rest of the world prefers coke.

Also, I'll explain something to you. All human beings are different. We have nerves that travel from every inch of our bodies to our brains that send signals to our brains that allow us to translate and understand our senses. Every single human is different down to their very DNA. That means their nerves, brains, and other such things are all wired in different ways. Going along with this, every human's sense of taste is going to be different. That means just because YOU seem to think early coke tastes sweeter, that does not mean another person is going to agree. This has nothing to do with the facts of what ingredients are put into the coke. This is a reference of taste. And taste is ultimately how a human being decides whether a drink is 'better' than another drink.

For example: My mother loves Dr. Pepper and says there's no soda that tastes like it. I hate Dr. Pepper. It tastes like every other brown soda I have ever drank. It tastes marshy, dull and bitter sweet. Just like every other brown soda does to me. Coke and Pepsi taste like marshy, dull, bitter sweet brown liquid to me. Just like Dr. Pepper. It doesn't matter what early Coke had in it. It would taste like marshy, dull, bitter sweet brown liquid.

I just slammed facts in your face! And I stayed on-topic while doing so.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

This is what I get for expressing my opinion, wow.  From now on I'll just agree blindly with what everyone says.  I'm sure that will help me learn _a lot_.  This has gotten way out of hand; honestly, I don't care what anyone thinks anymore, and I never should have.  Especially about soft drinks, where one post from me can get everyone lurking at the thread and counterattacking.  I'm tired of this dictatorship, later.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> This is what I get for expressing my opinion, wow.  From now on I'll just agree blindly with what everyone says.  I'm sure that will help me learn _a lot_.  This has gotten way out of hand; honestly, I don't care what anyone thinks anymore, and I never should have.  Especially about soft drinks, where one post from me can get everyone lurking at the thread and counterattacking.  I'm tired of this dictatorship, later.



Because of posts like this:



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Pepsi isn't sweeter than old-fashioned coca cola.  See my last post a page ago and look at the poll results when you get a chance if you don't believe me.  Are you people blind or something?  I just slammed facts in your face!




If you're gonna be an asshat about it, people are going to treat you like one.


----------



## Link32 (Sep 11, 2013)

I like coke more but coke zero is gross. It's all chemicals..


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

Link32 said:


> I like coke more but coke zero is gross. It's all chemicals..




@Prof. Gallows: Okay fine, you're right.  I acted like a total asshat and made one post that turned into a mistake.  You're right and you win.  All hail the always right mods, yayyy.


Coke zero tastes worse than regular coke, I agree with that.  They really shouldn't take too much out of it, it doesn't have that much more than chemicals.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> @Prof. Gallows: Okay fine, you're right.  I acted like a total asshat and made one post that turned into a mistake.  You're right and you win.  All hail the always right mods, yayyy.



Okay then. Since this is obviously not going to get any better, I'm closing the thread.
You had the chance to not be a smartass and didn't take it.


----------

